# dual Exhaust on work trucks, unprofessional?



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 2011 ram 1500, and I'm a big fan of having a truck that sounds like a truck! My question is will it hurt business? Iv asked other guys and they don't seem to think so..what do you think?


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Guess that depends on how it sounds pulling up to a customers house and how much black smoke you have to kick out. Don't get me me wrong I like a real sounding truck as much as the next guy. Just need to use comon sense and act professional is all.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have dual flow masters and couldn't be happier. Received a lot of compliments and not one complaint. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't go balls out with it. 

A low rumble is sweet to hear.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My suburban has a nice setup (done by the previous owner) I doubt it has cost me any business and my clients always say "We knew you were coming, your truck has a distinctive sound". We've been working in same area for a while now so it's nice that they recognize it, it keeps me on the top of their mind. 

If you take it too far then I think it can get you in trouble, I don't go around revving my engine or gunning it heavy in the areas we work.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

my 454 is good at setting off car alarms....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If I were to rank the elements that make someone appear professional....like quality of work, carrying licence and insurance, cleanliness, accurate quotes....for some reason I think single vs dual exhaust would rank rather low....


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have dual exhaust with glass packs on my 5L Ford (from previous owner), it's definitely loud from the outside, but not obnoxiously so, and it's quiet in the cab. 
A guy I work with a lot has a 600 hp Cummins with dual stacks, and that one is loud, particularly in the cab. Riding in that truck makes my ears hurt. He told me recently that he's thinking of getting rid of the stacks.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

I used to have a 01 ram with glass packs.. You could here it coming 3miles away


----------



## Alska101 (Dec 31, 2008)

I like a truck the sounds like death. That's what i told the guy the installed it.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Straight piped cummins FTW


----------



## Reading pa (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate how Dodge sound. I would tell tell you to turn that junk off.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Reading pa said:


> I hate how Dodge sound. I would tell tell you to turn that junk off.


Is it too "brrraaaaapppppp" for you :laughing:


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

Ive always had duels on all my trucks. mine are low rumbeling sound, If i get right on it, its wicked loud, just dont get crazy with it. A nice cat back system with flowmasters usally does the trick. 

Im from maine so I think customers would make fun of me if I didnt have duels!!
I even had them on my cargo vans years ago


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

For the record, it's "duals". :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> For the record, it's "duals". :laughing:


I thought it was a duel of exhaust....


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Screw loud exhaust I like my vehicles quiet!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

When I was younger I did all that stuff. Now I leave the vehicle stock.

Once I had a 3/4 ton chev pic up. I dropped a "hot" 350 in it that I had built specifically for highway. I loved smokin' the hot shots off the line with that thing. :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Once I had a 3/4 ton chev pic up. I dropped a "hot" 350 in it that I had built specifically for highway. I loved smokin' the hot shots off the line with that thing.


I wish I had money to go through that phase of youth. :laughing:

All I remember is lying on my back in the snow fixing old crap that I bought for 100 bucks.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

I was comuting 1 1/2 hrs. each way to work for 5 years. So when I had the motor built, we put in a cam that let the motor work it's best at 110km/hr. 

But it also had headers, duals, no polution on it. It was fast off the line.

All good things come to an end though, it eventually rotted out. 

Now I drive a boring van.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I like my trucks quiet. The less attention I draw from the Police the better I like it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I can remember a time where all I wanted was loud exhaust and loud stereo...now I want peace and quiet.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Did not read ANY of the thread... Based upon the OP only... Duals on a W/T is Juvenile!


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Did not read ANY of the thread... Based upon the OP only... Duals on a W/T is Juvenile!


Depends where you live.

I would say 75% of trucks here have duals.

I bet it is closer to 90% if you look into the trades.

One truck is stock because of the dot inspections the the other truck is 40series flow master, That one gets loud.

Cole


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

excess in moderation lol that's what this is all about

As long as it doesn't sound obnoxious, I say why not?
Some of those exhaust kits improve MPG and power, whats not to like about that?

My powerstroke has a 3" down pipe, 4" straight pipe, and a 6" tip. No kitty and no muff. and it whistles quite nicely 


I ride gently on the pedal when coming and going through "customer zones" ha ha 
But it'll get real loud if I need it to, or aren't careful.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

My diesel was purchased with low miles and dual exhaust pipes. It sounded a little louder than stock until the chip went in. With the chip when on it it sounded like a big block v8 gasser with glass pacs. 

After one of the duals fell off went 5in straight pipe. It's loud but I don't go around flooring it when meeting with potential customers.

A few years ago had a guy in a housing developement come out of his garage yelling that I was racing through his area. My father was following me so he stopped to talk to the guy. My father explained he never pulled away from him at 30 mph the residential statewide speed limit. More than likely he heard my loud truck and thought I was "racing".


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

There's dual exhaust and there's LOUD exhaust. Duals don't have to be LOUD. I like most of my vehicles quiet, except the bike...and well, I don't do estimates or drive to work on the bike.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

When I was young I had LOUD dual exhaust. No I can't stand it loud. It can be a nice low rumble but you need to be able to hold a conversation with the engine running...if you can't its too loud.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Loud mufflers, shirts with three buttons opened, and tires four time larger than necessary to do the job all say one thing.......

You know what that is, and, "Yes", it usually turns out to be accurate. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Did not read ANY of the thread... Based upon the OP only... Duals on a W/T is Juvenile!


 This ain't NY.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

jawtrs said:


> This ain't NY.


If it was, the topic would also include "wearing a wife beater"


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Krause said:


> I have a 2011 ram 1500, and I'm a big fan of having a truck that sounds like a truck! My question is will it hurt business? Iv asked other guys and they don't seem to think so..what do you think?


I'm not even going to read the other responses. Yes. Some people really don't want to hear that crap. Grow up.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Remember the smokey and the Bandit movie? The bandit puts that tamato in the cops tail pipe, floors the gas and blows that veg. onto that guys wife. The old man thought the cop killed her.:laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Seriously, who cares about the number of tail pipes? Do we need to start threads on
mullets?
shaved heads?
tattoos?
gold wedding rings?
polyester?
fish symbols?
baseball caps?
glasses?
radio stations?
bumper stickers?
scars?


Really? tail pipes........


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I totally think mullets sell.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Seriously, who cares about the number of tail pipes? Do we need to start threads on
> mullets?
> shaved heads?
> tattoos?
> ...


Yes to all of the above.:laughing:


----------



## Buffinator (Nov 11, 2010)

I love a good sounding truck but don't show up to do a service call at my house with the "bubba-special" straight pipe roar.


----------



## Krause (Feb 26, 2012)

davitk said:


> I'm not even going to read the other responses. Yes. Some people really don't want to hear that crap. Grow up.


Oops,
I didn't realize I pi$$ed in your cornflakes! Lol


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

Krause said:


> Oops,
> I didn't realize I pi$$ed in your cornflakes! Lol


Sorry, I was having a bad night.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

jawtrs said:


> This ain't NY.


Hey now. I'm born and raised in NY. And when I was in NY I had an '84 chevy custom deluxe on a 6" w/ duals. 

Oh wait, I grew up in sticks where ******** are called hicks. :laughing:


----------

